

The state of Linux dual monitor support - jon_black
http://jonblack.org/2013/06/02/the-state-of-linux-dual-monitor-support/

======
ipedrazas
The most annoying issue with dual monitors is by far the default configuration
when the system starts.

I've used unity, gnome and xfce and the only one I found good enough as been
xfce because no matter how the screens are, you run xrand/arandr and your 2
screens are setup properly.

~~~
jon_black
I disagree that xfce is good by default. On my system it started in mirror
mode. It's also very hard for novice users to find out how to enable the
extended desktop. The best default setup is either KDE or Unity, because they
are extended by default. The downside is that adding other features is
complicated.

------
xtraclass
The state is not good enough. I don't know enough about X to configure it
correctly, and I actually don't want to learn it...

~~~
jon_black
Luckily none of the desktop environments I tested required editing xorg.conf.

I agree the state could be better. The most disappointing aspect is the lack
of individual panel and task bar support.

------
hdra
even worse when you are using a laptop, and the second monitor is not always
connected.

~~~
jon_black
I don't have a laptop. What's the problem with it? Does it not remember
settings?

